# Raynox



## Bukitimah (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, just want to share some macro shots taken using my Raynox


----------



## one90guy (Jan 28, 2012)

I like them all, favorite is 1st one. What equiment are you using?


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 3, 2012)

Actually I like 1 & 3, but 2 isn't very far behind.


----------

